# Most Underrated Spinning Reel? NEW Piscifun Carbon X Spinning Reel Review!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 





Thanks to Piscifun for sending me a brand new Carbon X 3000 Spinning reel for free. I definitely would recommend this company to any of my subscribers and look forward to any future reels that they may have to offer. Piscifun Carbon X 3000 - https://amzn.to/2LFvzMX


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe if I spam enough PBR will send me a hat or something. I might google how too do this


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Prostaff.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

lmao stevenattsu!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Prostaff.


You forgot the hashtag!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Let me go through it and take pictures. Ill give an unbiased review.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Ocean Master this was an unbiased review, trust me if something was wrong with it i would definitely call them out on it. I'm in no way affiliated with them. They said they would send me one and asked if i would review it how i thought it held up!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master will open it up and show you what it’s soul is made of, if it’s made from decent parts then that will tell the tale on how long it will last, not just how it fishes for one trip, take him up on it


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

DLo said:


> Ocean Master will open it up and show you what it’s soul is made of, if it’s made from decent parts then that will tell the tale on how long it will last, not just how it fishes for one trip, take him up on it


^^^ This. Gonna crack it open like this guy Alan Hawk. Some reel manufacturers get butthurt after his reviews.



http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/clsh8.html


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have been sent reels to go through from other manufacturers. They were given to me with the exception that I cannot sell them. Many other boat captains get the same deal.

I can tell you that it is made overseas in a factory that makes fishing reels for many companies to purchase. They use their brand name on these reels. 

Penn spinning reels are made overseas in a factory that’s makes Penn, Pflueger, Shakespeare, and others side by side. I used to have the link on my PC. If I find it I will post it here.

Looking at the reels anti-reverse switch tells me it used the worst anti-reverse clutch made. The casing of the clutch is plain old steel. They rust out quickly and cost $8.00 for a new one. The small Penn Clash, Conflict uses the same part.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DLo said:


> Ocean Master will open it up and show you what it’s soul is made of, if it’s made from decent parts then that will tell the tale on how long it will last, not just how it fishes for one trip, take him up on it





Bingo. lol Zink drive gear. no thanks.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

The internals on these reels is very similar to Penn Battle,Pfluger etc as handi said.
One big difference is frame material.
How much frame flex is there? 
I see bamabeachbum got one of the Piscifuns to promote also.
Piscifun likes to hook up with YouTube fisherman to promote their product.

I would hardly call them the “most underrated reel out there”.
Just your basic chinesium spinning reel.

Right now the daiwa BG,Penn Spinfisher V 3500 can be had for the same money,less than $80.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kyle if your legit, why not give Oceanmaster a crack at the review? If the reel wasn’t a piece of crap, you shouldn’t have a problem with it.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Good stab at it! Not a very informative review though. Reading factory material and info outloud is not a review. Maybe they'll keep sending you free stuff though. 

+1 on Oceanmaster review


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive bought and gone through reels that were supposed to be the best thing out. I wish I could find that link to the factory that makes spinning reels for all the manufacturers in the USA. It listed the American reels we buy that were made in the one factory. 

Happy New Year to all..!! 


I would love to service the reel just to see how well its made. No charge at all and it will last a lot longer.

While on spinning reels I really like the Daiwa BG reels and the Penn Slammer III reels. We fish a Slammer III along with a Shimano Twinpower 14000. We like the Slammer better.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The young man put out his review of the reel on his youtube channel....Bravo, whether you agree or disagree with his review its irrelavent....He did what he did and Ocean Master
could give a highly more detailed review than he did and with all of your reviews of his review he will gain knowledge ...which is the only reason I internet btw...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> Ive bought and gone through reels that were supposed to be the best thing out. I wish I could find that link to the factory that makes spinning reels for all the manufacturers in the USA. It listed the American reels we buy that were made in the one factory.
> 
> Happy New Year to all..!!
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear you say that. I got some Amazon gift cards for Christmas and was thinking about buying a 2500 and a 4500. I think I remember reading that they are a little big for their size.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> Ocean Master said:
> 
> 
> > Ive bought and gone through reels that were supposed to be the best thing out. I wish I could find that link to the factory that makes spinning reels for all the manufacturers in the USA. It listed the American reels we buy that were made in the one factory.
> ...


I’ve got a brand new 4500 if you want to play with one before you buy it.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

jspooney said:


> I’ve got a brand new 4500 if you want to play with one before you buy it.


Jeff,

That is a kind and generous offer. If I lived closer to Pensacola I'd ask if I could come take a look at it. I feel comfortable buying one, especially after seeing Ocean Master's endorsement. The only question is size. I've got a couple of 8000 series reels, so I thought this would be a good step between my 2500 series reels and the 8000's.


----------

